# HIGHLY OFFENSIVE : do not read



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Paul McCartney to his kids :

I have some good news and some bad news for you.

The bad news is that your mother has died

The good news is.......

...... it's steak for dinner.  ;D

Paul McCartney has bought his wife a new wooden leg for her Christmas.

It's not her main present though, it's just a stocking filler. ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

LOL

just had a night of cocktails finshed off with a curry

spot on bob!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Similar sicky..

What weighs 14 lbs and wont get plucked this Christmas ?

George Harrisons guitar !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or a variant on Vagmans....

Did you hear that Paul MaCartney bought his new wife a plane for Christmas ?

She still uses Immac on the other leg though !


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

